# problem with sights



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey everyone, new to this site. I shoot a PSE firestorm lite, with top gun(made by PSE) site and drop-away rest. after paper tuning and resighting in, my sights are maxed out all the way to the left. i need just a little more room to correct my arrow still shooting a few inches to the left. any ideas why the sight would be even close to being bottomed out left like it is? and what can i do to correct it? any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

check your rest, might not be lined up. id take note of where it is, or mark a spot then move it to your right and shoot a couple arrows. if your shooting left handed, try closing your right eye and see if move your arrows to the right. most likey its your rest. keep us posted how it turns out.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

might also want to check your draw length checked, might be to long. id move the rest first, then for good measure check your draw.


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

I set everything back to zero, rechecked center shot, basically started over as if it was new bow being set up fresh. Don't know what I did wrong the first time, misread a measurement I guess, but the sights are in a good position now. Thanks for the advice though and good luck this season.


----------

